# Help Item



## mcmngsc (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a 1999 Maxima. This started a couple of months ago. I would lose power to the radio while driving and it might come back while I was driving or it would come back on the next time I started the car. Later on I noticed when this happened I would also lose power to the 12v lighter receptacle. Then I noticed that when I turned the ignition switch on I would have power to the radio but after cranking I would lose power. So no big deal until a couple of days ago. This time when I lost power to my wind shield wipers. Of course when I turned it off and turned the switch back on I had power. But after cranking I would lose power. Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a bad ignition switch; you would have to do a pinout test to confirm while duplicating the incident. Otherwise, you would have to find the common circuit (other than the ignition switch) that connects the individual items that are losing power.


----------



## mcmngsc (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you....


----------



## mcmngsc (Oct 1, 2015)

The next time this happened while I was driving, I wiggled my key and the power was restored. Thanks again for you help...


----------

